# a new bench stop for me



## devonwoody (3 Dec 2008)

Printed out the following idea of mine for next woodworking season and leaving in my workshop(around 4 months from now  )


Cut a piece of my 3mm thick black plastic/aluminium, counter sink some screw holes, and this can be screwed to my bench top when required to act as bench stop for hand planing my thin battens, like box tops etc.


----------



## Digit (3 Dec 2008)

That's a good 'un DW.

Roy.


----------



## wizer (3 Dec 2008)

Would you screw them into the top of this?


----------



## devonwoody (3 Dec 2008)

No, because that is like a piece of furniture, I would need another bench to work with.

(I cant use dogs on my bench because I have drawers beneath top)


----------



## Gower (3 Dec 2008)

Lovely workbench Wizer. I wouldn't screw a bench stop to my dining room table but I would to my workbench. I must admit that my bench is not as pretty as yours though.


----------



## CNC Paul (3 Dec 2008)

Hey Wizer,

Lovely bench, did you make it ?

The picture looks interesting, what lighting are you using ?




Paul


----------



## devonwoody (3 Dec 2008)

wizer":5rvv93mj said:


> Would you screw them into the top of this?



In this instance I think when required I would clamp the thin bench stop board across the complete width with clamps both sides.

BTW I went into the workshop this morning and gave every machine a spin to clean off any electric contact points.


----------



## Woodwould (3 Dec 2008)

I do a similar thing when planing thin stuff, but I have a piece of aluminium flat bar which is screwed to the tops of two pieces of 3/4" aluminium rod (with the screw holes well countersunk into the aluminium bar). I then push the rods into two of the dog holes across the bench (there are two parallel rows of holes).


----------



## wizer (3 Dec 2008)

Not my bench sadly. This is a Roubo bench, as featured in Chris Shwarz Workbench book.

This is my workbench






And whilst the top is softwood and MDF, I wouldn't screw anything into it.


----------



## devonwoody (4 Dec 2008)

Well you can put a couple of screw holes in that one  :x :lol:


----------



## newt (4 Dec 2008)

This is my bench stop fully adjustable for height.


----------



## devonwoody (4 Dec 2008)

I will have to get myself a posh bench one of these days.


----------



## thomvic (4 Dec 2008)

Devonwoody

That is one beautiful bench - has it really been used for woodworking?

What are the hook on the left and the handle on the right leg for?

Richard


----------



## devonwoody (4 Dec 2008)

thomvic":3g3vntih said:


> Devonwoody
> 
> That is one beautiful bench - has it really been used for woodworking?
> 
> ...



Have a word with wizer, he put that picture up, and I thought it was his


----------



## mtnwinds (5 Dec 2008)

thomvic, not wizer but I can offer this: the 'hook' is used as a stop when edge joining long boards & the metallic piece in the leg is a bench dog. One of its many uses is to hold the long board when edge joining. It will also be used to hold pieces to the top of the bench. A good wack on the top sets it and another wack on the side frees it up!


----------



## devonwoody (6 Dec 2008)

mtnwinds, welcome to the forum, I just love Colorado. 

Got any snow yet?


----------



## mtnwinds (8 Dec 2008)

Thank you, DW. I enjoy reading this board very much. I live in an area of Colorado Springs that has very mild winters.....mild compared to Denver or the mountains, that is :wink: 

1"-3" snow is forecast for tonight and if it comes it will likely be gone in a day or two. I was born & raised in Wisconsin and shoveling snow was just a normal part of life. I have shoveled snow once, maybe twice, in the 25 years I've lived in Colorado. Does it snow where you are?


----------



## devonwoody (8 Dec 2008)

Myself I live in what is considered a mild area of the uk, but we are 400ft up and if we do get any snow I have had to leave the car down at the seafront and walk home in the past a couple of times in the last 38 years. 

Back in 1963 we had snow in Devon that lasted for 4 months and was 6ft deep, that would have been a while waiting to get the car back. 

visited CS in 1981 but my favorites areas of Col. were the RMNP, Grand Lake, and the road north of Durango through Ouray.

Sadly we have now made our last visits to the USA because of age and health reasons. 

We had a Ford Mustang for 4 weeks on one occasion and did 11k miles, the hire company were a bit miffed. It only had 900 miles on the clock when we took it out of the yard.


----------



## crazylilting (20 Apr 2009)

I'd drill into any of the benches shown. I built one about 20 years ago and have it still. Hand cut dovetails etc, but at the end of the day it is a work bench. An aid to getting the job done. At one time i built a long wooden bed for a delta lathe to turn shaker chair legs and screwed it to it. You can always re-drill a bigger hole and inert a dowel and sand it back.

Thats just me though.


----------



## Night Train (20 Apr 2009)

I don't drill holes in my bench unless it is for a greater purpose like an often used jig or fence. They I insert a thread for bolting down.

For planing I generally clamp a board at one end of t.he bench


----------



## devonwoody (21 Apr 2009)

I use my bench has a worktop and knocked up this jig last weekend so that I could drill mortices at an angle on some garden structures I needed.


----------



## Chris Knight (21 Apr 2009)

A separate planing board you place on top of the bench is useful. It is easy to keep flat (easier than flattening a whole benchtop) and you can nail or screw stops into it etc. Since thin pieces needing planing are typically not large, eg box components, the planing board itself does not need to be very big and is easily stored when not in use.


----------

